# Wrist and forearm workouts?



## MetalStorm (Apr 10, 2007)

I have been searching but could not find much info, or may have just missed it in all the results but I am trying to find some information on what would be good work outs to do to build up your wrist and forearm strength.

my arms are starting to get a lot more muscular from working out but my wrists and forearms are still pretty tiny so trying to find some ways to work on them.

If there are good threads about it already that I missed just throw in a link to them if you know where they are.

Thanks.


----------



## exile (Apr 10, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> I have been searching but could not find much info, or may have just missed it in all the results but I am trying to find some information on what would be good work outs to do to build up your wrist and forearm strength.
> 
> my arms are starting to get a lot more muscular from working out but my wrists and forearms are still pretty tiny so trying to find some ways to work on them.
> 
> ...



As (almost) always, the best strength development methods involve free weights, MtlStm. The wrist and forearm muscles are very small and don't really respond that well to big compound exercises; better to target them with specific resistance exercises that work them alone. Here's one very good drill: get a couple of 20lb. dumbells. Sit with your elbows tight against your sides, holding one dumbbell in each hand so that the tops of your knuckles are facing the floor. Curl your wrists so that at the end of the movement, the tops of your knuckles are facing the wall opposite you. Relax your wrists again, and repeat. Do 10-15 reps or so. When you can do that easily, go up to 25 lb. dumbbells. Then 30lbs. Then 35...

I guarantee you that by the time you can do these exercises with 80lb dumbbells, you will have very respectable forearm musculature and impressive wrist strength!


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't remember seeing any threads addressing this topic, but you are welcome to what (paltry, slim, skimpy) knowledge I have about it.

You can build wrist stability (important for any hand-striking techniques) simply by switching to knuckle-pushups.  Fingertip pushups will also help with wrist stability, as well as providing some benefit in grip.

A lot of the muscle in the forearm is involved in grasping/gripping, and I think you might be able to find a few threads on improving grip strength.  Ross Enamait (see www.rossboxing.com and www.rosstraining.com) recommends doing pullups/chinups from a rope, or from a towel slung over a tree branch to work on upper arm and grip strength at the same time.  

Sounds like you already have an established workout for your upper body, so perhaps just adding some of these things to involve your wrists and grip might help.

Other than that, if you are looking for a device for grip strength, I have heard only good things about Captains of Crush grip strengtheners.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys, This is basically what I was looking for. I just wasnt sure what really targeted the wrists and forearms. I am not so much worried about how skimpy they look as long as they are fairly strong.

For the knuckle pushups I have started doing these but they are usually with 16oz gloves on, will that make a difference or do you think I should do them without gloves?

as well on the knuckle push ups which way do you face your knuckles? When I do them at the gym they are with my hands straight, not sure how to explain it but its basically like a punch before you turn it over so my knuckles face outward and not forward. Does it work different muscles depending which way they are facing?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 10, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, This is basically what I was looking for. I just wasnt sure what really targeted the wrists and forearms. I am not so much worried about how skimpy they look as long as they are fairly strong.
> 
> For the knuckle pushups I have started doing these but they are usually with 16oz gloves on, will that make a difference or do you think I should do them without gloves?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, the knuckle push ups will work different muscles when the knuckles are facing forward as opposed to outward. Do them both ways. Do them with only the first two knuckles on the ground. Later try doing them using a leopard paw or half fist, whatever your art calls it. Another way is finger tip push ups, or tiger claws. Have fun trying the different ways of doing push ups to build the forearms and wrists, along with tricepts, bicepts, shoulders and chest.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 10, 2007)

Can you explain what you mean by half fist? I might already know what your talking about and just cant think of it but right now im drawing a blank.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 11, 2007)

There is an old hockey excercise I used to do.  Take a piece of croom handle about 18" long, drill a hole in the middle of the stick and tie a piece of rope to the stick.  The rope should reach the ground when your arms are extended.  Tie a weight at the other end.  Now hold the stick out in front of you like a handlebar and rotate your wrist until you have wound up all the rope and then reverse.  Do a few sets of this.  Let me know how your arms, forearms and wrists feel.


----------



## Drac (Apr 11, 2007)

Was given a this routine by a guy at my gym...


Sit on the floor next to a flat bench...Have 3 sets of dumbells ready..3lbs,5lbs and 8 lbs...Drape your arms across the bench so your wrists hang off the other side...

Grabbing the lightest weights do a set of 13 regular wrists curls (palms up) *IMMEDIATLY* do a set of 13 curls ( palms down) THEN do a set of 13 curls holding your hands as though you were doing a verticle punch..The 3rd set is difficult to explain..Hold one dumbell in the palms up position and the other in the palms down position..Now you twist your wrists back and forth for a another set of 13..

As soon as your done grab the next set of dumbells and repeat ( no resting)..By the time your on your 3 set even though your only using 8 lbs your forearms will be on fire...


----------



## crushing (Apr 11, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> There is an old hockey excercise I used to do. Take a piece of croom handle about 18" long, drill a hole in the middle of the stick and tie a piece of rope to the stick. The rope should reach the ground when your arms are extended. Tie a weight at the other end. Now hold the stick out in front of you like a handlebar and rotate your wrist until you have wound up all the rope and then reverse. Do a few sets of this. Let me know how your arms, forearms and wrists feel.


 
HKphooey's post is what I was going to recommend, only I would suggest using a broom handle instead of the handle of an Irish city.  

(After that, I hope I don't have any typos in my post!)

Anyway, I've heard that baseball players also use this excercise to strengthen the forearms and wrists which helps them put more muscle into swinging the bat.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 11, 2007)

crushing said:


> HKphooey's post is what I was going to recommend, only I would suggest using a broom handle instead of the handle of an Irish city.
> 
> (After that, I hope I don't have any typos in my post!)
> 
> Anyway, I've heard that baseball players also use this excercise to strengthen the forearms and wrists which helps them put more muscle into swinging the bat.


 
:rofl: Oh boy, I am famous for those!!!!

Here are a few more I found on the web...

Forearms Exercises - Dumbbell Wrist Flippers
Forearms Exercises - Palms Down Dumbbell Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Palms Up Barbell Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Palms Up Dumbbell Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Reverse Barbell Curls
Forearms Exercises - Reverse Barbell Preacher Curls
Forearms Exercises - Reverse Cable Curls
Forearms Exercises - Seated Dumbbell Palms Down Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Seated Dumbbell Palms Up Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Single Arm Dumbbell Palms Down Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Single Arm Dumbbell Palms Up Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Seated Palm Up Barbell Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Seated Palms Down Barbell Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Seated Low Cable Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Standing Dumbbell Reverse Curls
Forearms Exercises - Standing Plate Fingertip Raises
Forearms Exercises - Barbell Wrist Curls Behind The Back
Forearms Exercises - Two Arm Palms Down Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Two Arm Palms Up Wrist Curls
Forearms Exercises - Wrist Rollers


----------



## rutherford (Apr 11, 2007)

If increasing size strictly for appearance is your goal, I can't help.  But I can give you some warnings.

Firstly, an adult's wrists are not going to grow in size no matter what you do.  You're *not* going to add muscle to the wrist.  You *can* increase the stability and mobility of the wrists.  

In doing so, be very conscious of the effect your training has on your wrists.  Overwork, and work without compensatory mobility, can easily lead to carpal tunnel  syndrome, bilateral epicondylitis, loss of feeling in your fingers, and a whole host of aches and pains you don't want.

Incremental progress is always going to take you furthest, fastest.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, thanks a ton, you guys rock.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 11, 2007)

An interesting game that works your forearms and wrists and makes your fingers and hands smarter is to simply take a piece of paper in one hand and with the arm held out in front of you (or out to the side or over your head or behind your back) and to simply crumple the paper into a small ball. Make sure to crumple it as tight as possible (if you are working with kids or students do not tell them the next part until they have successfully crumpled the paper into a very small tight ball) now that the paper is a tiny tight ball in your fist *warning, made up word follows* uncrumple it. Try to make it whole and square again still using just the one hand. Finding that too easy? Now try it with a piece of paper in both hands and work them at the same time or even harder while crumpling one side uncrumple the other at the same time while both arms are in different positions. Try adding different tension levels to your arms or different muscle groups in your arms while working the paper. You can add stress by adding time limits or have people striking you while you are working the paper. Also try it with your eyes closed or blindfolded. *Warning* Newspapers will leave your hands inky so be prepared to wash up after.

*Rutherford wrote*



> But I can give you some warnings.
> 
> Firstly, an adult's wrists are not going to grow in size no matter what you do. You're *not* going to add muscle to the wrist. You *can* increase the stability and mobility of the wrists.
> 
> ...


 
Very sound advice.

Brian


----------



## redfang (Apr 16, 2007)

I keep a tennis ball in my car and squeeze it as I drive. I also have one on the grip exercisers that one can buy and use it throughout the day. Both are great for forearm strength.


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 23, 2007)

I got a cool thing for Christmas, it's called a gyro ball (or something similar).  here is a golf site with it, but you can find it on lots of other sites too (boxing and the like) http://www.practicerange.com/detail.aspx?ID=816. 
It is great, you can get it going to where it is really hard to hold on to, it feels like it is trying to leap from your hand as you work hard to control it. You are tired and sore after less than a minute of it when you first begin.  It does take awhile to get the knack of it- I spent probably half an hour figuring out how to get it going and keep it going.  But once you get it down it is easy (like riding a bike).  You have to put out maybe 20 bucks for one, but then you can have it with you all the time and can do it anywhere.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Apr 27, 2007)

I got one of those for my son because his teachers had said he needed to strengthen his grip. It's called a Dyno-Flex. Now everybody uses it, it works great and it's like a toy. I found it at a sporting goods store.


----------

